

How the U.S. tracked down bin Laden - alanfalcon
http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2011-05-02-how-they-caught-bin-laden_n.htm

======
edge17
maybe this is plain offensive, but i find usatoday links are worthless. my
buddy refer to it as 'my first newspaper' and I find it hard to disagree.
empirically, it has a history of pushing a conservative agenda.

